# Hotmischief! - Re: Natural Instinct



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Heather

We are going to order some and wanted to put your name down as the recommendation to the food! 

We're trying to work out how much we should order for say one month; think we are going to get working dogs puppy (Nelly is 6 and a half months) half a carton per meal would you say?

Thanks!
Chloe


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Chloe,

Great stuff - hope it works for you.

You don't need to feed puppy food at 6 months. I started Boris on it at 4 months and they told me not to bother - it just has a higher fat content, it is mainly for owners who think they need to feed puppy food.

Quantity is difficult. At 5 months Boris was getting 400/500gms a day which then increased to 900gms at a day. At nearly 18 months we are just beginning to reduce that quantity.

You will definitely need more than you feed in kibble, but bearing in mind that Boris is a large male, I would thing your estimate is probably there or there abouts. 

Let me know how you get on.

Good Luck,

Heather


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Heather!

Sorry for the delay in the reply, hadn't seen that you had replied!

While my partner had been in the pet shop he noticed that they sold another similar raw diet brand, Nature's Menu. He bought a bag to see how she would go.

The first night she was completely uninterested but i'm putting that down to the fact we had to rush to the vet as she had a rash all over her belly and really swollen pads, poor baby!

Since she got back to her normal self I have never seen her eat so well and be so full of vitality, (also looking amazing) and that's only a few days. Feel a bit guilty now that I didn't start this sooner.

We might continue with Nature's Menu as we can run to the shop and pick some up if we run low, we have never had that luxury before!

The ingredients in Nature's Menu and Natural Instinct are very much the same but there's always time to switch up.

We have been mixing not even a half-cup of kibble in with the raw for the moment so as not to upset her tummy but to be honest there has been absolutely nothing worse in terms of poo's and gas, only better.

We also went straight for the adult food rather than the puppy on your advice which seems just fine.

Thanks again Heather and i'll keep you updated on whether we'll switch to Natural Instinct or not.

Chloe


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Nelly,

Glad to hear she is enjoying the raw diet. I am sure Nature's Menu is fine. i buy their packets of raw ducks necks and wings to which I feed frozen to both Boris and Fergus - they love them. I did try their bags of frozen vegetables - awful, Mush - I will leave it there. 

Becareful adding kibble to raw food. Most kibbles swell a lot and raw food has a high moisture content. Check your kibble doesn't swell by dropping it into a glass of water for a few hours.

Boris recently went off his raw food, and though I don't panda to this sort of behaviour after a week I went and bought some ACANA Kibble which we used to give him as a puppy as it is grain free. He loved it. Gradually we added the raw back in - and he is a happy boy. 

Let me know how she goes on I am always interested in diet, and always learning!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for your advice Heather!

The kibble definitely swells with water but we weren't going to add any more after tonight, I was conscious of her actually finishing her raw dinner AND having the little bit of kibble considering she hasn't been a big eater since day one.

I'm so glad she enjoys it, she even whines with anticipation while it's thawing - never happened before! She was also getting a little too 'ribby' with her non-interest in the kibble + extremely active life.

Will keep you updated and glad Boris is loving his raw food again


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

You never have to feed any mate puppy foods 

If your providing the correct balances and foods

another curve ball never needed For Marketing and $

folks who read this .

It must be real or facts

sorry

No Mas


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Good because we didn't buy the puppy product! ;D

Putting some cold pressed flaxseed oil over the raw and mixing it in, is this ok? 

Was thinking about 2tsp per day so 1tsp per meal - Nelly weighs about 17.5kg


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Perfect Flax mix  and I use blueberrys and strawberrys in there mix as well as mine build the immunity with real whole foods

which protect the core not rob it like processed bagged junk 

with probiotics greens and digestives last I hit them with my oils that's why my V's are so red  Krill and wild salmon

not dull

then a light mix with a billet blendor

This morning meal Fresh King Salmon and Elk back straps and carrots ;D

This process also Reduces all body core inflammation which chases all living things is the Great Risks for death


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes Cold pressed flax seed oil is excellent and that is about the right quantity - 2 tsp a day. Just be aware that it doesn't agree with some dogs. It made my Gt Dane sick every time we put the oil on his food - and he is never sick. 

The other thing to be aware of it doesn't keep for long and must be stored in the fridge. I bought a 2.5L can from the Flax Farm in Horsham and then my husband read on internet that it doesn't store well. We phoned the Flax Farm and they were really helpful and told us to store the can in the freezer. 

It has last about 9 months - will buy a smaller one next time.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

fLAX SEED COLD MILLED PRESSED IN A CAN" : LMAO

ITS THE SEED GROUNDED AND ALL COMES IN A BAG""

AND IS NOT EVER IN OIL UNLESS YOUR BUYING FLAX SEED PILLS

WHOLE OTHER GIG 

THEN COLD PRESSED FLAX SEED 8)

ORGANIC GOLDEN OMEGA FLAXSEED LOADED WITH LIGNANS FIBERS AND PROTEINS 

OMEGA 3 2,800 MG PER SERVING 

4 GRAMS FIBER

4 GRAMS PROTEIN

PRIDE OF DAKOTA 

TEAM USA

DA' "CAN" YOU MAY HAVE CHANGED YOUR RIG'S OIL OF COURSE THEY GOT SICK

NOW THIS IS SOME FUNNIES

SOON PRE DRUG TESTING ;D :LOL


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you both for your replies! Rudy, do you replace a portion of the raw food with the berry/flaxseed mix or just stick it in with the normal amount of food? 

Nelly loves blueberries and banana mashed up together :


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Load it all together

my baby girl Willow gets yogurt as well maxed out with pro and prebiotics in her chow"


----------

